# November Caption Comp - WINNER ANNOUNCED



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

No, I'm not sure where he is .... just said he was going for a quick swim


----------



## BJM (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm telling you dear, that water is PERFECT - Just bring your mother with you and you can both go for a swim


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

"Sorry....what?...I can hardly hear you...it sounds like you're under water...call me back after lunch"


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

"Shirl? Yeah it's Dave here. Bob might not be home in time to take you to the Bingo love. By the way, did he leave me his car in his will?"


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

nah, look whoever phoned this one in is pulling our leg, i've been standing here for 6 hours and i've seen nothin.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

the missus ? no i haven't seen her. To tell you the truth she walked out on me a couple of days ago, you might want to try her mothers.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

"No, I'm not worried about the crocs darling."


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

" Barry its Bob, you know that kayak you bought, WERE GONNA NEED A BIGGER BOAT"


----------



## wedgetail (Mar 27, 2008)

hello Shark Shield do you deliver?


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Fred, that you? Quick bring the skitter pops down, we've got some surface action!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Well I called for a bigger boat but the bugger ate it, so now bring me a bigger gun!


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Mate! I don't care if the snapper are chewing everything you throw at them and the mackeral are busting up the surface big time and there's no wind to speak off...something's come up rather suddenly and I won't be joining you at the rendezvous point as agreed last night. Hope to see you later mate.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

"Hello... Lifeline?"


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

"Yeah mate, got the new anti-shark jacket on now - it works a treat"


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

yeh hi, i'm looking for a 12 month old black labrador, i don't care what it costs but it has to have a white patch on it's left ear.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

"Sharkshield? Do you deliver?"


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

yeah...i am down stream from the nuclear power station...bring the heavy gear, these bass are BIG......


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Mate if you haven't left yet bring a couple of the new Squidgy seals...


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey Frankie, smearing the stiff wid dat S-factor woiked a charm - forgeddaboudit!


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

mate you know that mob of US mortgage brokers that booked in for the kayak safety and wet re-entry practice session? Just found the perfect spot...


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

No Sharks here mate... the Crocs ate e'm out!!


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

yea honey, the kids are just having a quick swim


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

"Sharks are attracted to ORANGE???.........get ouda here!!"


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

maaaaate, it looks like i'm free for a fish this weekend after all


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

" Jack... Greg Norman mate...look, I'm not to sure about the water trap on the 8th hole mate......yer... werev'e recently lost some caddies...I think it might be to deep!?"


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

"Two Great White Sharks in one spot....what are the odds?"


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Jack... Greg again...listen mate I said "We should have The Great White Shark at the 8th Hole water trap" not "A Great White Shark".....!!! really mate...we need to talk ....I'm starting to worry about you.


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Jack ........Greg again mate.....yer its definatley a Shark ... I saw a picture on the back of a match box...yes mate I sent the ex (wife) in to move it out....I see how she goin.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I was thinking this yesterday, but I've missed the boat... Oh well.


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

" Universal Studios ......Greg here....I've got one of your stars from Jaws looking for golf balls on the 8th Hole water trap....can your come over and pick him up...I think he's hungry"


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

"No....I'm the Great White Shark I tell's ya....who's calling and where are you?"


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

" You teach me to swim and I'll teach you how to putt" .....It'll make your head spin....or least drive you in circles"


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

" Hey Jack...Greg again....mate How long do the batteries last in this thing...its 6pm and no ones played the eigth hole yet!!?


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Jack... Greg again....You owe me $50 mate.....I told you if I put a Shark in the 8th Hole Water Trap everyone would play the Fairway!!


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Swimming Lessons Here First Lesson Free!!


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Greg Norman Golf Lesson No. 256 - HOW TO STAY OUT OF WATER TRAPS !!


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

SHARK POWER.


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Jack....Greg again........Can you send over another Caddie and a box of balls...I lost the last one in the 8th Hole Water Trap?? If you see him you can tell him I'm only paying 50% of his caddie charges. These caddies just can't last the distance nower days.


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ok Guys......enoughs...enough....where's my golf ball!!??


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey Jack....Greg again... I think I've found a new Caddie....loves the water traps.....and gets paid with Sadines!!


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey Jack...Either get me a longer ball retriever or a shot gun....I can't afford any more caddies!!


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

*S H A R K *  WHERE??...WHERE...????


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Will ya ....SHUT UP....I'm on the phone!!


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

errr Jack... I think we're in the middle of a King Tide...the 8th Green is underwater, and there's only room on this course for one Great white!


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Jack... I think I'm seeing double!


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Shark by name and Shark in nature.


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey Jack... I've got a new golf partner...cut his tooth on my Caddie!! Swims rings arround anyone else...on the 8th Hole...don't get to close though... he bites.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Hello, NO I AM NOT GREG NORMAN, LEAVE ME THE HELL ALONE !


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

nah mate tell em not to bring anything, i got enough sharks fin soup for all of em


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

patwah said:


> Just grab griffo1, bring him down here, and shove his bloody typing hand in its mouth!!! :lol:


Like to Patwah old mate.... but have writers cramp! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kez (Nov 5, 2008)

"Hello!? is this Chans Chinese take away? Can I please order some Shark Fin Soup without the Shark Fin. Thank you!"


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

You fly me all the way to this godforsaken sh*thole, make me dress up like a traffic controller and want me to pose for a publicity shot with a great white shark right. It's a friggin tiger shark in the water you jackass!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

I can't work with imposters. I'll be in my trailer!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Centerbet - yeh greg Norman here mate can I put $5K on the shark choking on the 18th seal.


----------



## Kez (Nov 5, 2008)

"welcome to "Confucius say" hotline"
"Hello, so what can you tell me today?"
"Confucius say; When being approached by a shark, try not to look like an injured seal"


----------



## Kez (Nov 5, 2008)

"Hi Coach, I took the Melbourne Storms out for a snorkling trip as you said"
Cronulla Sharks coach: "Good on ya budddy, thats should get them back for beating us this year"


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

don't worry love. his a big boy now. i just sent him off to swim with the dolphins. he was abit reluctant but i just gave him a nudge. he is screaming with joy as we speak.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey, can you here that spooky music it's like "Daaaa da.. daaa da.. da da da da da da da da"? No? Must be my imagination then.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello &#8230; could I please speak to *King Kong*
Yeah ... tell him it's The Aids Clinic &#8230; and We've got his Test Results in
No &#8230; no on second thought &#8230; you'd better not
Look &#8230; It's Ben here &#8230;. Ben From Specialty Couriers

Yeah &#8230; G-day mate &#8230; How's it Hang'n
Listen &#8230; It's about that Shark Fin Soup you ordered
No &#8230; no &#8230; no Wuck'n Furries mate, I've got it here with me now
Yeah &#8230; Yeah &#8230; Yeah here on your island &#8230;
Is it Fresh? Shit ya mate it's Fresh alright
Listen ol'mate, we've gota talk about the Freight Mate 
What do I mean? Well I think we've under quoted you ta-Buggery on that
Now &#8230; Now Sir &#8230; don't be like that &#8230; I'm sure we can come to an agreement
A few Barrels of Crude you say Sir? Na &#8230; the arse has dropped right out of the market ... Sir
A few native virgins you say &#8230; You've got my attention Mate
Listen &#8230; why not come down off the mountain, Relax and enjoy your Soup, then we'll talk 
Join you? No thanks mate I'm Good, I'll just knock about a bit &#8230;
brought the Yak over with me, so I might flick a few lures around while your Lunch'n
Kingies over there you say &#8230;. Yeah spotted those Rocks on the way in, 
only just though .. threw that Frigg'n Fog &#8230; Yeah a real Pea-Souper Mate
What about Cobia mate &#8230;. Ya get any Cobes around hear?


----------



## RADISH (Oct 4, 2008)

You know I just don't know but it looks as though they're fishing for us


----------



## Ryno72 (Jun 7, 2008)

...so anyway like i was saying, Rex leans over to kiss the bloody thing and yibbada yibbada....


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

This underwater golf thing will never take off!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

I don;t care if I've been punked - Come over right now and get this thing out of my pool. No. It's not funny. Now I said!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

he says he wants to talk to the person in charge, 
something about world fish stocks.


----------



## bongorust (Jan 31, 2008)

"Yeah, we're still taking bets for the midget VS shark tournament"


----------



## danofish (Jan 4, 2008)

Whats that? Your mother is moving in with us - and I have to build her an add on where my shed is - and in the meantime you said she can have our room? No worries that is fantastic - I'll get started as soon as I get back - just gonna have a quick dip first..


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

"yeah Im just waiting for the tax man to finish his swim before he audits our books... he looks mean...you sure they're up to date?"


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

a classic quote i hope i dont get in trouble for using:

"i think we need a bigger boat"


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

I thought I saw a pussy cat

[check those ears in the water]


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

"Hey Fred.. remember how drunk you were last night, when you were telling me about how you just had awesome sex with a mermaid?

The good news, is that she wants to see you again..
The bad news, is that I reckon you might want to put away the beer goggles for a while mate."

Red.


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

Good day SeaWorld. We have another baby dolphin stuck in the bay again. Can you bring the helicopter and winch round ASAP.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

"tell the director that i need a new co-star and tell the props people that we ordered a dolphin - not a shark"

(trouble on the set of Flipper the movie)


----------



## fishingchap (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## bankmaggot (Nov 9, 2008)

Hun,made up my mind,were moveing to Australia!


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey, when you sold me the unit, you said that it was 'guaranteed no sharks or my money back' . Well, I'm having a little trouble bringing the unit back to make a claim. Maybe you can pop down to the beach and help me with some field troubleshooting...


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

Mate, forget the boat, forget the kayak's, just get down here with a few raw chickens.


----------



## Sellz (May 3, 2008)

*Greg's Kayak Safari's*

*Phone call to client/customer *

" Hi it's Greg's Kayak Safari's, just wanting to know* why *you haven't turned up this morning???"


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi honey, any chance of dropping off a change of underwear?


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

hay davo
that new burley workes a treat


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

ah shucks guys, thanks for that.
I do love a good caption comp, seems to be more my thing than a fishing comp :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

keza - pm me your address and I'll send your goodies. 

very funny entries this month guys !!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Well done Keza - a top 1 liner! :lol: :lol:


----------



## BJM (Oct 5, 2008)

A class !


----------

